
Show HN: Taxipy – open-source Uber alternative - tjomk
https://bitbucket.org/nkloga/taxipy-frontend
======
enka999
Hi everyone,

I'm a project manager who wants to get hands-on experience in software
development, I've finished a Bootcamp and here is my final project - taxi app
(Uber/Bolt web-based clone): video demo -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49NEiPnsUKg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49NEiPnsUKg)
git front - [https://bitbucket.org/nkloga/taxipy-
frontend](https://bitbucket.org/nkloga/taxipy-frontend) and backend
[https://bitbucket.org/nkloga/taxipy-
backend](https://bitbucket.org/nkloga/taxipy-backend)

I'd love to hear your comments and suggestions!

~~~
bruceb
Which bootcamp did you attend?

~~~
enka999
[https://sdacademy.dev/](https://sdacademy.dev/) It is a Polish organization
arranging bootcamps around Europe, relatively cheap, 2KEUR for 9 months
course. I took a java course, the focus was on basic concepts, data
structures, patterns, functional programming, databases and spring framework,
javascript - angular part I've studied on my own

